# Riders Down, Skylonda+Half Moon Bay



## ssulljm (Nov 2, 2008)

12-23-09, 2:20 pm, Skylonda,(La Honda Rd+Skyline Blvd) Road cyclist down in front of Alice's, EMT's had not yet arrived, rider was badly scraped around his face. Also was experiencing labored breathing.
No vehicle in sight w evidence of impact.
12-23-09, 4:00 PM, Hwy 1 + Higgins-Purisima Rd(On hwy 1 in front of fire station) Male teenaged driver heading w from Main st onto hwy 1 Southbound, sideswiped 80 yr old male bicyclist who was southbound, in bike lane, due to auto drift into bicycle lane (excess speed through turn) 
I passed just as the old guy was tumbling, 
Turned around my vehicle(I was Northbound on hwy 1) turned on emergency flashers, dialed 911.
EMT arrived within minutes, old guy was shook up pretty bad.

My point of this post, 
Be Careful out there.....


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

Have ridden along Skyline headed towards Skylonda after ascending Kings Mountain many times and most cars are pretty good but occasionally you get the vehicle that seems oblivious that there is a cyclist trying to share the road. I have definitely felt a mirror within inches of my shoulder more than once. Be safe and wear high visibility clothing this time of year.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

ssulljm said:


> My point of this post,
> Be Careful out there.....


I wonder if the moral of the story is to not ride near Sully....

Humor aside - bummer deal for the riders. Particularly the sideswipe, if that really was the car's fault. Did the teenage driver stop?


----------



## ssulljm (Nov 2, 2008)

singlespeed.org said:


> I wonder if the moral of the story is to not ride near Sully....
> 
> 
> 
> Did the teenage driver stop?


Yep, he stopped, started in on the old guy cyclist about not wearing a helmet, I shut that sh#t up real quick.

After all I consumed over the hellidays...gettin "near" me ain't going to be hard.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Yes, the "old guy" should have worn a helmet. And the teenager should have driven lawfully and carefully, thereby not impacting the cyclist.


----------



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

What happened to teen? Was any ticket issued (driving at unsafe speeds, causing potential bodily injury)? I'd also press charges, I being the "old guy".


----------



## ssulljm (Nov 2, 2008)

mangotreat0808 said:


> What happened to teen? Was any ticket issued (driving at unsafe speeds, causing potential bodily injury)? I'd also press charges, I being the "old guy".


Unknown, Haven't seen anyhing in the HMB review as of yet.
Will post any update I see in the police log.
After the police showed up, i left, as I was only witness to the old guy as he tumbled, missed the initial impact, and other witnesses were available.


----------

